# Need ideas for things for goats to climb on.



## pattersonb39 (Apr 1, 2014)

I need some ideas on what to put or build in my field to keep them occupied (mainly kids).


----------



## happy acres (Apr 2, 2014)

Downed trees, a sturdy doghouse, one of those wooden playsets for human children, truckload of dirt ....etc.


----------



## elevan (Apr 3, 2014)

Wooden spools - you can usually get them for free from your electric company


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 3, 2014)

elevan said:


> Wooden spools - you can usually get them for free from your electric company


That is what we use. We have several with ramps connecting them, you can even put shingles on them to help with hooves! Goats LOVE them!


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 3, 2014)

We have spools, and we bought a couple of kids "little tykes" play sets at yard sales. They are very sturdy and hold up well.


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 4, 2014)

We, too use Little Tykes play sets that are plastic and easily washed and provide hrs. of fun for baby goats. We also use a big natural boulder pile as this has the added affect of filing down hooves to lengthen maintenance intervals. These play structures provide hours of enjoyment for baby goats and adult humans who love to sit and watch them alike.


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 4, 2014)

I have seen people use reclaimed wooden mobile home decks and going to a home improvement store (Lowe's, Home Depot...) and buying just the slide (usually they are yellow plastic) portion of a playground set and attaching it to the opposite end of the deck. Hours of fun both caprine and human.


----------



## norseofcourse (May 7, 2014)

I can get a free smaller wooden spool for my lambs (they love to jump on things too), but I'm concerned about the holes in it.  It's got the big center hole, and then two other holes on each spool side.  Do you cover the holes with anything?  I don't want them to get a leg caught or break something...


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 7, 2014)

norseofcourse said:


> I can get a free smaller wooden spool for my lambs (they love to jump on things too), but I'm concerned about the holes in it.  It's got the big center hole, and then two other holes on each spool side.  Do you cover the holes with anything?  I don't want them to get a leg caught or break something...


If it were me, I would take scrap pieces of plywood several inches bigger than the holes and secure the plywood with screws so there's no chance of injuring a leg. Ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (May 8, 2014)

We have this  The Goat Tree.


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 8, 2014)

PendergrassRanch said:


> We have this  The Goat Tree.


Absolutely love the goat tree! Looks like a version of an obstacle course for the military.


----------



## Parsnip (May 8, 2014)

My neighbor has a series of upright old tires half embedded in the ground.
Their goats seemed happy playing on those


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 9, 2014)

PendergrassRanch said:


> We have this  The Goat Tree.


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 9, 2014)

I have been trying to come up with different ideas for my goats, Thanks for sharing. Going to be making one. Great Idea!


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 9, 2014)

I have tires, rocks, concrete blocks and an old wooden bench currently. Different size tree stumps I will be putting in shortly. Currently looking for a free tiny tot slide.

Recently added a plastic little tykes slide, old plastic water tank from a demolished  RV. Removed all parts.

Then I slapped this monstrosity together this past weekend, but the goats love it. Young & old and it's sturdier than it looks.  Lead rope was only tied there to get it out of the way. Did not(nor would I) tie a goat here.


----------



## happy acres (May 9, 2014)

Have you tried Craigslist? Or we have a freesale site, there may be something like that in your area.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Aug 12, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> That is what we use. We have several with ramps connecting them, you can even put shingles on them to help with hooves! Goats LOVE them!


 
thanks for the shingles tidbit, will be adding those to my ramps.


----------

